# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  WIP: Tomb of Horrors

## sarandosil

What am I up to now, four WIPs? 

This is the map from the Tomb of Horrors module. This one will be a quickie, I think I need it by next Wednesday so however much I finish by then will be the final result.

It's almost usable. I just need to finish the layout, figure out how to do stairs and choose the colors, and then it's good to go as a minimalist map.

----------


## Ascension

Looks good, no suggestions from me.

----------


## vgunn

Killer  :Wink:  of an old school module.

----------


## Steel General

> Killer  of an old school module.


That's no joke - fixed Sphere's of Annihilation - Yeesh!

@Sarandosil - Looks good, you might check the Dundjinni forums for ideas on stairs.

----------


## sarandosil

Well, it's Wednesday. Time's up (more or less, anyway). This is as far as I got.

I'll probably remove most of the furniture before I print it out, since most of the rooms aren't fully furnished.

----------


## Ascension

Looks good to me  :Smile:   Free spiked mace, woo hoo  :Smile:   Blam it's trapped  :Frown:

----------


## anaxetogrind

That is interesting take on an old classic. I like the minor updated feel to the map. Keep up the good start

Shameless plug!

Of all the renditions of the ole Tomb of Horrors I have seen over the years the one over here is shaping up to be a work of art. http://thezittingcisticola.com/TheZittBlog2/

----------


## mearrin69

Three things. First, great map. Very nice result in a short time. Second, man, the ToH map linked in the last post is *awesome*. Third, somebody really needs to do Expedition to the Barrier Peaks  :Smile: 
M

----------


## Redrobes

Cisticola is a member here. He made a brief appearance, posted an amazing challenge entry then we haven't seen so much of him. I believe he is a noted strong Dundjinni user.

----------


## Nicap

Is it at all possible to know if this map was made in photoshop? Would it be possible to get a copy of the PSD?

----------


## idjitthecorn

Nice maps, I may use these if I decide to run ToH! I will be keeping these for my maybe folder.

----------


## Ciorstaidh

Oh you brave, brave soul! Lovely map. Good luck to your players!

----------


## dungeonlord

Awsome stuff! i'm going to use it next session!

----------

